# Sauna championship kills contestant



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I must have missed this championship bout on ESPN.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100809/od_nm/us_finland_sauna


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Such a waste of a life


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Such a waste of time. I mean, what is the sauna championship? You don't exactly get endorsements with Nike from that.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Why would anyone want to hold that record??


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

They ended just as the competition was starting to heat up!


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Johnny,
I think they have Degree and Axe deodorant for their sponsors. Ha! Ha!


----------

